# 4 Thieves EO Blend



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 29, 2020)

4 Thieves Essential Oil Blend:

       •     40 drops organic Clove Bud essential oil
       •     35 drops organic Lemon essential oil
       •     20 drops organic Cinnamon Bark essential oil
       •     15 drops organic Eucalyptus essential oil
       •     10 drops organic Rosemary essential oil

Mix all essential oils together in a dark glass bottle.

This essential oil blend is very strong and must be diluted! The essential oil content should only account for 1 to 2% of the total formula. This means that up to 6-12 drops of essential oil can be added per 1 oz. of carrier oil or other menstruum. For more information, please refer to

_*MOUNTAIN ROSE HERBS*_

*ESSENTIAL OIL SAFETY*


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2020)

I add the Thieves blend to water with a little dish detergent and use it in a spray bottle as a cleaner/disinfectant.
This from my notes:  Add 5 drops of blend for every oz of water.  Use with a few drops of liquid soap to make a disinfectant cleaner.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 19, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> 4 Thieves Essential Oil Blend:
> 
> •     40 drops organic Clove Bud essential oil
> •     35 drops organic Lemon essential oil
> ...


I just made this thieves essential oil blend and it is by far the best smelling thieves oil blend I've ever tried!!! thank you thank you for posting this everyone who likes thieves essential oil but doesn't like the price of some of the MLM brands you should definitely invest in making this yourself it is amazing it smells great and it's going to work wonderfully


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's a hack for converting drops to %'s in essential oil blends. Once you have the %'s you can make an ounce or several ounces or grams to store on the shelf until needed.

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/convert-drops-of-eo-to-in-blends.81947/*


----------



## Chrissy Murphy (Jan 11, 2021)

Has anyone put it in soap making?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes. My wholesale customer used it in GM soap. It was offered as a limited edition. Sold very well.


----------

